# My very first composition



## Dersonsonder

Hey guys I spent today recording my first classical composition, i wouldnt say i know a great deal about the genre but im always eager to hear new things.
About me, Im 24, i started playing clarinet when i was younger but i gave up.
Ive recently been introduced to music making software and thought id have a shot at composing.
Hope you like it


----------



## Dersonsonder

just realised this is in the wrong section could a site admin move it accordingly please.

thanks


----------

